# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > سوال: شناسایی یو اس بی

## mrs225

با سلام . چگونه میشه برنامه به زبان vbنوشت که هنگام متصل کردن یک USBیک فرم نمایش داده بشده نام داریو یو اس بی را درون یک labelبریزیه.لطفا پاسخ دهید

----------


## shahabbasic

نمیدونم شاید این سورسی که من نوشتم به نظر اساتید مبتدیانه بیاد ولی این چیزی بود که من بلدم
دانلود

----------


## mrs225

متشکر درباره این موضوع به درد نمی خوره ولی در کل این سورس لازم داشتم

----------


## mrs225

خودت حل اش کردم  فقط یکم مشکل سورس دریافت کنی میفهمی
http://uplod.ir/37w771gevvpa/Find_USB_Drive.zip.htm

----------


## mrs225

سلام دوستان . حداقل یک بار  تشکر کنید.

----------

